# shallot scapes



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I am growing shallots along with my garlic this year. The shallots have put out a lot of scapes and I have saved them. I use my garlic scapes every year, but I have never used shallot scapes. They are different than garlic scapes and would not work the same in recipes as the garlic scapes. 

Does anyone here use shallot scapes? How do you prepare them? I tasted one and it was very strong. I hate to just throw them in the compost.

Thanks.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't used shallot scapes (somehow totally forgot they need to be planted in the fall with the garlic!) but I would cook with them if they're really strong. I have way too many garlic scapes, and mine are pretty strong to eat in salads, chopped them up and threw them in the crock pot with a pork roast over the weekend.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, Martin very helpfully pointed out to me in the gardening forum that shallots do not have scapes they have flower stalks. 

Anyway, I threw some into a stir fry last night and they worked really well in the place of scallions. 

Thanks, Vosey, for your advice. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------

